# Deadpool 2 trailer, 100% not fake, seriously.



## Veho (Mar 5, 2017)

T-t-t-tease me tease me tease me, baby. 

​ 

Unf unf, oh yeah. 


I told you it was real. 

Full trailer up, ayyyyy: 

​


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 6, 2017)

Veho said:


> T-t-t-tease me tease me tease me, baby.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## endoverend (Mar 6, 2017)

I probably like Marvel movies the least out of anyone I know


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 6, 2017)

endoverend said:


> I probably like Marvel movies the least out of anyone I know


Technically, it's not Marvel. It's Fox.... Plus.... It's Deadpool! Only Nazis don't like Deadpool. Well, some Nazis probably like Deadpool. I'm not a Nazi, but I do like Deadpool. Deadpool!!


----------



## Cyan (Mar 6, 2017)

I never seen the first one, I'm trying to watch Marvel in chronological order.
the last I watched is Ultron. I'll watch ant-man next.


it's hard to find a good place with proper link with all movies (like Anidb.net's relation graph, but for movies). But with marvel it's harder, as some series has to be watched alongside some movies, different season before a certain movie, etc.

I found Marvel studio (fr) has Marvel's Phase, up to 2020 but missing few movies, and (en) but listing even older ones, not necessarily the same series, like Blade or Hulk 2003.
the new Marvel universe started in 2008.
knowing which movie is part of the same series, which is separate, which is the next one to watch...


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 6, 2017)

Cyan said:


> I never seen the first one, I'm trying to watch Marvel in chronological order.
> the last I watched is Ultron. I'll watch ant-man next.
> 
> 
> ...


Challenge accepted, though I have my PC build parts in, so that'll be my project for a bit!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't think that the first movie will age well. The movie felt too juvenile for its intended audience. And yes, I have read a fair number of the comics. I guess we will see about DP2.


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2017)

I just got to see the first one yesterday. I would say it was Deadpool "Lite". I have some issues with it but it was amusing enough to make me want to watch the next one.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 7, 2017)

The deadpool display at my work. It was so much fun doing my part of that movie. I can't wait till the next one!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Mar 7, 2017)

FIREFLY!!!!


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> The deadpool display at my work. It was so much fun doing my part of that movie. I can't wait till the next one!


You worked on the movie? Neat! What did you do?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 7, 2017)

Veho said:


> You worked on the movie? Neat! What did you do?


I sold paint to the movie. I work in a paint store but we worked quite closely with the paint crew. It was quite funny because we called a paint colour "brown pants". The set coordinator had to call us saying it gave him a good laugh. 

I do a lot of paint for the film and TV industry. I don't think the New deadpool movie is going to be filmed in Vancouver though.


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 10, 2017)

OK, here we go with attempting the viewing order....

!. Captain America: The First Avenger
2. Agent Carter (Series)
3. Iron Man
4. Iron Man 2
5. The Incredible Hulk
6. Thor
7. The Avengers
8. Iron Man 3
9. Agents of Shield (S1 E1-7)
10. Thor: The Dark World
11. Agents of Shield (S1 E8-16)
12. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
13. Agents of Shield (S1 E17-22)
14. Guardians of the Galaxy
15. Daredevil (Season 1)
16. Agents of Shield (S2 E1-19)
17. Avengers: Age of Ultron
18. Agents of Shield (S2 E19-22)
19. Ant-Man
20. Daredevil (Season 2)
21. Agents of Shield (S3 E1-19)
22. Captain America: Civil War
23. Agents of Shield (S3 E20)
24. Dr. Strange


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm gonna preface this by saying that I love Deadpool. I really do. He's an incredible character, and he's been my favorite since I was 16.

But I just don't get why people are freaking out over this clip. It was funny, sure. And it was a nice little happy side trip before the emotional gut-punch that was Logan. But frankly, this is a pretty poor "teaser," as people have been describing it; It didn't give any new info on actors, it didn't give us any release dates, it didn't showcase a new suit (not that I think Wade needs one)... It seemed more like a Pixar short than anything. 

I know I'm in the minority, and I need to clarify that I DID like it, but I just don't understand why everywhere I'm seeing this has been praising it as the greatest thing ever to come out of a comic book movie.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 12, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> 21. Agents of Shield (S3 E1-19)
> 22. Captain America: Civil War
> 23. Agents of Shield (S3 E20)



Thank youu for the viewing order 

Ohh, you put civil war before episode 3x20 ?
I didn't watch civil war so I don't know which reference I missed in 3x20.

Here some info to consolidate the list:

You forgot Shield s4
Oh, and, There's no deadpool 1 and 2 in your list, but I guess it's part of the xmen series, not a cross-over with this timeline/heroes, right?
we would require a xmen timeline then. I don't know if I watched all xmen movies in right orders. I started watching Legion, but it's in the past so it's fine to watch now I guess.

I also noticed you put carter (both seasons) together at the top, which I understand as it's chronologically in the past.
I watched carter and shield while they were broadcasted, and shield had references to zero matter in s4 so it was fresh in my mind. but for chronological order, you are totally right.

you are missing Jessica jones, which should be watched before 20. Daredevil (Season 2)
and Luke cage which should be watched after it.

Jessica Jones (Season 1)
Daredevil (Season 2)
Luke Kage (Season 1)
Iron Fist (Starts next week)
Luke Cage Season 2?
The defenders


there are also "One shot" series. they are located on each DVDs as bonus.
Marvel One-Shot - The Consultant (2011) (Thor's DVD) (To watch after Hulk)
Marvel One-Shot - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to Thor's Hammer (2011) (Captain America's DVD) (To watch before Thor)
Marvel One-Shot - item 47 (2012) (Avengers' DVD) (To watch after Avengers)
Marvel One-Shot - Agent Carter (2013) (Iron Man 3 DVD) (to watch before Agent Carter) This one shot is different than the series, it's like an "alternative version", they decided to make it a series after this one-shot.
Marvel One-Shot - All Hail The King (2014) (Thor, Dark world's DVD) (To watch after Iron man 3)



I have to watch :
The Amazing spider man 2 (reboot)
Fantastic four (reboot)
Ant-Man
Civil war
Dr. Strange
Guardian of the Galaxy 2 (sooon), I hope I don't have to watch the previous one, I don't have them yet.

X-Men Origins: Magneto 	(????) never released?
X-Men: The beginning (2011)
X-Men: Apocalypse (may 2016)
X-Men Origins: Deadpool (2016)
Logan (2017)
X-Men Origins: Deadpool 2 (2018)




Spoiler: Marvel's consolidated list, chronological order, v05




 Captain America: The First Avenger
 Agent Carter (One-shot) (alternative version)
 Agent Carter (Series, Season 1 and 2)
 Iron Man
 Iron Man 2
 The Incredible Hulk
 The Consultant (One-shot)
 A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to Thor's Hammer (One-shot)
 Thor
 The Avengers
 Item 47 (One-shot)
 Iron Man 3
 All Hail the King (One-Shot)
 Agents of Shield (S1 E1-7)
 Thor: The Dark World
 Agents of Shield (S1 E8-16)
 Captain America: The Winter Soldier
 Agents of Shield (S1 E17-22)
 Guardians of the Galaxy
 Daredevil (Season 1)
 Agents of Shield (S2 E1-19)
 Avengers: Age of Ultron
 Agents of Shield (S2 E19-22)
 Jessica Jones (Season 1)
 Daredevil (Season 2)
 Luke Kage (Season 1)
 Ant-Man
 Agents of Shield (S3 E01-19)
 Captain America: Civil War
 Agents of Shield (S3 E20-22)
 Agents of Shield (S4 E01-04)
 Dr. Strange
 Agents of Shield (S4 E07-22)
 Iron Fist (Season 1)


 Guardian of the Galaxy 2 (April 2017) 
 Spider-man: Homecoming (2017)
 Thor: Ragnarok (2017)
 The defenders (Season 1) (Q4 2017)
 The Punisher (2017)
 Black Panther (2018)
 Luke Cage (Season 2)
 Avengers: Infinity wars Part 1(2018)
 Ant-Man And The Wasp (2018)
 Spider-Man 2 (2019)
 Captain Marvel (2019)
 Avengers: Infinity wars Part 2 (2019)



Unknown, current timeline?
 The amazing Spider man 1 + 2 (reboot 2012-2014)
 Fantastic four (reboot)


To be released









Please, review and confirm (time travel and event fixing is not easy to situated in the chronological timeline):


Spoiler: X-Men's broadcast order



X-Men (2000)
X-Men 2 (2003)
X-Men 3: The Last Stand (2006)
X-Men Origins: Wolverine (2009)

X-Men Origins: Magneto 	(???? unreleased?)
X-Men: First class (2011)

X-men: The Wolverine (2013)
X-Men: Days of Future Past - (2014, continuation of First Class) This one is fixing two different timeline, Not sure which previous stories are separated and merged in this one. not sure either which series is "the result" of this merge.

X-Men: Apocalypse (2016)
X-Men Origins: Deadpool (2016)
X-Men: Legion (2017, Series)
X-Men: Deadpool 2 (2018)





Spoiler: X-Men chronological order



Timeline2
 X-Men: First class
 X-Men: Days of Future Past (fixing inconsistencies between "First class" and the other movies?)
 X-Men Origins: Wolverine
Timeline1
 X-Men Apocalypse (first one?)
 Legion (Series)
 Insert timeline 2 here?
 X-Men
 X-Men 2
 X-Men 3: The Last Stand
 The Wolverine

 Logan

unknown timeline? I didn't watch it yet.
Deadpool


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 12, 2017)

Cyan said:


> Thank youu for the viewing order
> 
> Ohh, you put civil war before episode 3x20 ?
> I didn't watch civil war so I don't know which reference I missed in 3x20.
> ...


Well, if you'd like, I can go all the way back to The Punisher in 1989 with Dolph Lundgren. I made the initial viewing list from the aspect of getting the meat of the MCU without having to find the extras that came along. This is just for Marvel. TBH, the DCAU has been extraordinarily well done for the most part, so if you enjoy animation and comics, they have superior material compared to their counterpart.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 12, 2017)

No need to go back before Captain America 1. I think of this movie like the start of a new timeline.
I listed spiderman and fantastic four reboots, but I don't know if the new one from 2012 are part of this timeline, are these actors meeting each others?

I haven't watch any animated series.
I wouldn't know where to start.

Thanks for your help.

edit :
I found this : 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/42/Marvel_Cinematic_Universe_-_Movies_&_Series.png
I updated my list to v03 based on this chart.


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hmm....
I think with the mutant timelines, it's a little fuzzy lol. Days of Future Past, and Deadpool mentioning it in the movie blurred it. I think your list is correct, but represent it in a flow chart also to illustrate the ways they tie in. They could all tie in, starting with Xmen:First Class. Then it moved on to possibly a direct result of First Class, or a result after Xmen 3? Or maybe Xmen 2? I'm not sure, it's been awhile since I watched many of those, except Xmen:Apocalypse, placed in 83. That goes in front of Xmen 1 in one timeline or another?

As for the animated stuff, Batman:The Animated Series is the place to start. I think that's the foundation of the DCAU.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

OP well lets hope so. For the saks of humanity lets grope so.


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2018)

Full trailer out, added to the first post. 

Ayyyy.


----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuck. Yes. 

Chimichangas and machine guns! .... and sharp things. Probably lots of sharp things...


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2018)

They gave Ryan Reynolds access to IMDB. 




 

I shit you knot: 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5463162/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl


----------

